# slow startup



## avmthree (Sep 30, 2014)

i'm running windows 8.1, and for now apparent reason it's decided to load at 600+ seconds. I ran chkdsk /f, and sfc/scannow. sfc has produced some files which are corrupted but which cannot be fixed. I'm not sure how to fix this, what should I do chkdsk /R?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, that would be a good process to complete, the /r switch locates bad sectors and recovers readable information (implies /f); however you should probably start with a complete hardware diagnostic of both the hard drive and system memory. In your case you should boot from a diagnostic or rescue disk to complete the tests


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Let's see if the logs have any information.

Open event viewer, by bringing up a run box, typing *eventvwr.msc* and pressing OK.
In the folders on the left hand column, go through 
Applications and Services Logs
Microsoft
Windows
Diagnostics-Performance

In the top middle box, click on Task Category to sort by that column. 
Then look for Boot Performance Monitoring in that column. (They should all now be together)

Browse through them, you're looking for events saying something like 
"This application took longer than usual to start up, resulting in a performance degradation in the system start-up process: "
with a very large total time value.


----------



## avmthree (Sep 30, 2014)

it says that PtSvcHost.exe is causing delayed startup, and there is an unnamed process causing delayed shutdowns.explorer.exe is listed as well, my printer service is listed, I guess i'll disable it's startup with Windows. Werfault.exe is listed, as well as WmiPrvSE.exe. iTunes, which was running when it crashed (which happened after my post). It also says there were some warnings of system resources being overused, I have 8 gigs of memory though. I was running iTunes, System Mechanic, and Rift at the time. That might have put me near the upper limit, but I've done similarly harsh treatment before and never gotten above 40% RAM and 80% CPU (I was using advanced system care from IOBit to monitor that). In any case, the crash and slow desktop manager performance happened after the really slow startup times began, so I don't think that particular session is to blame. I looked at CBS.log as well, it is too long and too cryptic for me to decipher, it won't be of use from my end and it'd be a task for another. But, that isn't the end of the list for the shutdown process being slow, something called Platinum Host Service. I did run /r, system startup time has improved, the system is a lot cleaner now with the startup programs being recently moved around, but it is still lagging. Where would system file corruption happen as sfc /scannow reported? Would the /r switch fix those as well? I haven't run memory diagnostic either, I will post this and run that. I think it's safe to say though something that /r can fix be it bad sectors or what have you was a real impact, although startup is not as speedy as it was two days ago.


----------



## avmthree (Sep 30, 2014)

WDM performance is still suffering as well, namely if I try to run any two programs at once, this includes anything from IE and windows paint, to Office 365 and IE, any two processes at once. I'm getting a lot of lag in the response time of the windows, and (not responding) title bars. I have to sit and wait for it to stop. I'll run memory diagnostic, and see if everything is ok.


----------

